# H&B peanut butter



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

just tried this peanut butter from holland and barrett it is made by meridian and a 1 kilo tub was just over £4:thumb: it has nowt added and although it is a lot softer than the usual ones out there the taste is spot on , great value IMO


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

you been living under a rock roddas ?


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

:thumb :CHEERS JEM YABBA DABBA DOO:bounce:


----------



## noid (Nov 27, 2009)

Why the hell can't I find this stuff?

It's not online and not in my local store!

I'm paying a fortune for my peanut butter at the moment!


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

its sometimes on buy one get one half price too, and tastes lovely sandwhich between nairns oatmeal biscuits(cheese flavour best) also sold in H and B


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I really, really miss the Nairns Oat Biscuits with spiced fruit in them .....you just reminded me - they're yummy

...but not with peanut butter .....


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

cheese flavoured ones go together with peanut butter for some strange reason, realised this from american army ration packs they had a similar thing in there so thought id give it a try and its sexual chocolate


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Jsb said:


> cheese flavoured ones go together with peanut butter for some strange reason, realised this from american army ration packs they had a similar thing in there so thought id give it a try and its sexual chocolate


LOL sexual chocolate :laugh:

Nah - I go through phases with food - had my Nairns cheese oatcakes fix for life I think....I used to have them with scrambled eggs instead of bread and loved it ........now the thought makes me heave :lol: :lol: :lol:

Might try it after the diet though - never say never and all that :thumb:


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

what h&b did you get it in rodrigo i cant find it myself.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

lambert said:


> what h&b did you get it in rodrigo i cant find it myself.


abbey centre mate:thumb:


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

i get the meridian stuff off goodnessdirect.com cos my H&B doesnt do it either, hmm i preffer whole earth but cant complain about the meridian

i like the almond butter 2


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

have not tried the almond butter where does this


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

just found this and got it on the buy one get one free with oatcakes!

Cant believe what I've been missing!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

rodrigo said:


> have not tried the almond butter where does this


meridian... H&B also


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Can't find the PB in our Holland and Barret.


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

Cliff said:


> just found this and got it on the buy one get one free with oatcakes!
> 
> Cant believe what I've been missing!!


Am I eating too much of this? I'm giong through a kg tub every two weeks.. :confused1:


----------

